
Tesla Model X Catches Fire After Crashing on U.S. Hwy. 101 in Mountain View - coloneltcb
https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Sig-Alert-Issued-After-Accident-Causes-Car-Fire-on-Hwy-101-477762763.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_BAYBrand
======
golem14
Looking at the Tesla (the whole front of the car seems missing in the photo),
it seems amazing the driver is still alive. I can't even imagine how the tesla
crashed into the meridian to cause this kind of damage...

~~~
zaroth
It hit the “gore point” — basically direct front end colission with a narrow
slice of concrete.

------
mtgx
Seems like solid state batteries can't come soon enough. That said, on average
Teslas and probably other EVs, too, are still much safer than ICE cars due to
the engine not being in the front.

